# Where do you sit in class?



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone have any techniques or places they love to sit in class to avoid people...things like that?

I always like to sit close to the door, near the back, and on the side of the room, so basically I have my own corner, dont have to turn around, and there aren't too many people around me if someone tries to talk to me.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Me too. I sit in the back-left of the room usually.


----------



## Writer of Fictions (Mar 20, 2009)

Back right corner for the win!


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

usually the middle of the furthest row. depends on the room for which side. doesnt mean the side closest to the door...hard to explain

the back has too many of the slacking people who dont really want to be there (usually talk to eachother the most) and the front is the front.


----------



## John19 (Mar 14, 2009)

I usually try for the back row or around the edge of the room. When I have to sit up front I feel like I'm the center of attention with everyone behind me.


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually sit to the side. I prefer sitting near the front so I can concentrate better, and if I have a question or, god-forbid I have to participate in discussion, I don't have to yell. But I usually dislike sitting in the center, right in front of the lecturer.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Depends on the class, if I like it a lot I'll sit closer to the front but usually I opt for sitting a little past the middle of the room. I don't like being far back, unless its a small room.


----------



## staystrong12 (Mar 11, 2009)

if i have a choice of where i can sit usually all the way to the right by the door and 3 seats into the row because when the class ends I want to be close to the door so nobody can try to talk to me when the class is over [ill already be out the door ] lol


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Close to front. Right side. Aisle seat.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I always just pick a spot somewhere near the back.


----------



## Bredwh (Jan 24, 2009)

I always sat front row center.


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

In regular classrooms I usually try to sit near the middle of the room. In lecture halls I'll sit towards the front in an aisle seat.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

my class room there are three rows and three columns. 
i usually sit in the last row in the classrooms i go in.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

It depends. In some classes I sit in the back; in others I'm almost at the front.


----------



## Collinsk (Mar 27, 2009)

Well when i was in school i always wanted to sit in the back of the class in the row closest to the door. In some of my classes the door is actually in the back of the classroom.

That way no one can look at me from behind (i dont know why but it bothers me and makes me super anxious if i think someones staring at me from behind) and so im closer to the door so i can get out.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

The far left (back rows) is the place to be. Other times I'd sit in the front rows to avoid contact with larger groups of people when I'm leaving class.


----------



## GreenLantern (Dec 1, 2008)

I either sit somewhere in the middle, or I sit somewhere on the side closest to the door.


----------



## chris87 (Jul 13, 2008)

I always sit in the back. I feel more comfortable.


----------



## Chiro2b2 (Mar 29, 2009)

In front, I take notes, act busy nod my head like I understand what is being said. Usually works I am not called upon.


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

Right at the front 8)


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

waaay in the back, in a little corner.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

In the back and off to the side. Usually, I arrive too late on the first day to have much of a choice. I really hate being in the front row in my interpersonal communication calss. The professor seems to pick on me.


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

In the back, in the corner of every single class I have.
I was once forced to sit in the middle of the room in 3rd grade because I was late (we didn't have assigned seats) and that cured me of my lateness forever. I am never late anywhere. If I'm even five seconds late, I don't go in.
When I sit anywhere beside the back of the room I can't get comfortable, I get anxious, and then I can't concentrate on anything being said in class.


----------



## kee (Sep 22, 2008)

Where ever the comfort zone is.

If friends are there, I'll sit near them.

If I don't have friends in the room, I'll sit right in front. Good for paying attention, and for some reason, the teachers tend to pick on the ones not of the first 2 rows or so.

However, in primary/secondary school, the teacher decides where everyone sits, so I had no choice but to sit with the bullies lol.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I head for the back corner so I can disappear.


----------



## slaacdhcpv6 (Nov 3, 2014)

My favourite spot in my current class is the one closest to the door, so that I don't have to pass other students.


----------



## lonely pizza (Oct 3, 2012)

Anywhere right at the back, I like to have a view of everyone so I don't feel as nervous.


----------



## bubbletea (May 31, 2014)

i sit in the back...everybody clusters together in the front which is too crowded. plus they have a tv screen in the back that's connected to the projector so we can still see even if we're sitting in the back


----------



## something there (Feb 24, 2014)

5 or 4 rows back, 4 seats in from the right side. Every time.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Somewhere in the back lol


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

Ive always liked the back because no one can see me, but I'd always sit in the front because I liked taking notes and hearing everything.


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

At the front, because I usually try to participate in class


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Used to be way in the back, but that's too obvious and the last thing I want is to be noticed as that lonely quiet guy. It's usually the 3rd to last row.


----------



## xyz.unknown (Oct 12, 2012)

I am always late so I dont have choice but to take the one not occupied... But if I miraculously do arrive early then I choose the first row seat closest to the door as I dont have to pass all the other people and I can get a better view and understanding, another reason being that the loud, carefree guys who have fun and laugh in the whole class sit at the last seats so I avoid those zones but if the front seats are occupied then I head straigth for the last row corner seat...


----------



## BlackHearts (Jul 21, 2014)

Front and center!

Depending on the size of the room or whatever I may shift back a row or two but usually always towards the center.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Back corner In a room with desks.

A lot of my classes are in Mac labs though (Graphic Design major) and in that situation I sit at the computer that's closest to the door.


----------



## Distinctive Temptations (Oct 18, 2014)

I usually sit in the very front row, since my eyesight is terrible and I can't see crap. When it was good I used to like to sit in the back.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I usually sit on the side nearest the door two or three rows from the front. It's one of the quickest seats to sit down in, so I usually go for that area if I can on the first day of class. The weird thing is that I actually prefer sitting in the back, but I never sit back there unless seats near the door are taken because I'm so nervous about finding a seat on the first day that I want to sit down in a seat as fast as I can.


----------



## burningpile (Feb 14, 2014)

I used to chose the back corner seat because I liked not having people notice me, but in college I found that I preferred the front row, opposite the door. Up front I feel more engaged in what's happening, and I'm not surrounded by idiots. 
Added bonus is you are least likely to be picked for answers or demos if you're sitting in the front, teachers reserve that honour for those who don't pay attention.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

usually sit at the front if i can because most of the 'popular' people sit at the back so they can talk and stuff but we get put into seating plans all the time


----------



## Chortle (Jun 10, 2013)

I sit in the back if the class is fairly crowded, but if it is not then I'll be front and center


----------



## voiceofreason (Oct 18, 2014)

Back row, usually in the middle. I'm a tall dude so any idea of me blocking someone's view is just another thing I have to worry about. Go SAD!


----------



## Icantw8 (Nov 9, 2014)

I always sit near the instructor, or as closest to him/her as possible. So far, I was never forced to sit in the back with all the 'chill students' after taking 95 units. It's helped me to concentrate and stay focused during lecture time.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Near the back usually. It's a bad habit and I really should stop.


----------



## Sicmo (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm usually somewhere in the back corner, but in my math class I'm in the front, we'll I'm going to fell cause I can't focus, too many distractions and just the feeling of being watched.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

Depends on the instructor/class. If they like cherry picking people to answer questions, or the class involves a lot of class participation...I tend to migrate towards the back -_-. Otherwise, I find myself sitting more towards the front if it's just straight lecturing. Might also depend if I feel I may get along with certain individuals better.


----------



## pizzaman (Jul 11, 2014)

I always try to grab the corner but the corners are ALWAYS taken. why..


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

usually in the back


----------



## shwoop (Jul 6, 2014)

Anywhere in the back row.


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

In the corner.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

at the front corner so I don't get distracted by others and I also don't feel obligated to join in conversations (phew)


----------



## voiceofreason (Oct 18, 2014)

c224 said:


> at the front corner so I don't get distracted by others and I also don't feel obligated to join in conversations (phew)


Right there with you. But at the same time you are in the front row so you earn brownie points with the professor?


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

voiceofreason said:


> Right there with you. But at the same time you are in the front row so you earn brownie points with the professor?


Nah 1 or 2 back so it's like, I'm sitting up here for a reason, just not to be close to the lecturer. At least I hope that's the vibe I'm giving. Also easy escape route  (I have everything carefully thought out haha)


----------



## voiceofreason (Oct 18, 2014)

c224 said:


> Nah 1 or 2 back so it's like, I'm sitting up here for a reason, just not to be close to the lecturer. At least I hope that's the vibe I'm giving. Also easy escape route  (I have everything carefully thought out haha)


At that range you've made it known you don't want to be called on, but at the same time would be prepared to give an answer if absolutely necessary. :yes


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

voiceofreason said:


> At that range you've made it known you don't want to be called on, but at the same time would be prepared to give an answer if absolutely necessary. :yes


Exactly, and so far it hasn't come to that yet. But the downside is the constant paranoia of everyone sitting behind me and possibly staring at me..not much I can do about that unfortunately


----------



## voiceofreason (Oct 18, 2014)

c224 said:


> Exactly, and so far it hasn't come to that yet. But the downside is the constant paranoia of everyone sitting behind me and possibly staring at me..not much I can do about that unfortunately


Same, but for different reasons! [Refer to my original post on this thread, (not sure how to multi quote)]

My advice would be to slouch in your chair. Jk...but not really. It's a struggle.


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

voiceofreason said:


> Same, but for different reasons! [Refer to my original post on this thread, (not sure how to multi quote)]
> 
> My advice would be to slouch in your chair. Jk...but not really. It's a struggle.


Ah I don't have that problem, I'm around 5ft1 so that's the one thing I don't worry about. Stick to the edges though maybe? Or become invisible, that might solve a lot of our problems


----------



## KawaiiHime (Oct 10, 2013)

i prefer to sit at the last desk. that way, no one can poke me in the back, or throw little pieces of paper or pencil eraser on me (i have two or three students in my class who often do that). it's really annoying. 

my math teacher HATES my seat! she thinks i'm ''to far away''. :roll even though i told her i can see perfectly at the board. and another teacher asked me like, five times did i see at the board. once i had to sit at the first desk because there was no my desk, and she asked me: ''so, is it better to sit at the first or last desk?'' for the goodness sake! just leave me alone!!!


----------



## niet (May 22, 2014)

Well, my maths teacher makes me and my "_friend_" sit up the front. I generally get pens thrown at me or called Napoleon Dynamite.


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

At the back row so there's no one behind observing me


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

Back of the class FTW.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Well, I'm no longer in school. But back in college, especially the first two years, I sat near the front by either sides of the walls. As the years progressed I started caring less because I realized that where you sat made little difference. So I relegated to as far back as possible.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

I sit in the back. I never take any notes. I'm too cool for school. jk lol. but I study like crazy though


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I try to sit in the middle, but close to the end of the row. I hate feeling "trapped" directly in the center by all the other people, but I also don't like sitting in the front (too much of a chance of being called on by the teacher/thought of as an overeager nerd by other students) and I don't like sitting all the way in the back either (because then it's easier for me to get distracted and spend the whole class period on my phone, and lets be honest here I need to get decent grades.)
The middle is nice because I can blend in with the rest of the crowd.


----------



## anxiousduck (Dec 5, 2014)

Always near an aisle so I don't have someone next to me so I have some space to breath and listen.


----------



## ranin (Oct 19, 2014)

I always sit in the front...and pretend it's just me.


----------



## SRAustin (Nov 28, 2014)

I used to sit in the very back in all of my classes. 
But...
I wanted better grades, so I started to sit in the front close to the door. 
Turns out that I get called on less if I sit in a far corner in the front rather than a far corner in the back. :clap


----------



## harry26 (Dec 4, 2014)

the last bench of class is my favorite place.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Down back in the corner close to window if possible..


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I just go for an nice empty spot on the first day, try and go for it several days in a row, and eventually settle into a permanent chair for the duration of the course. The one class I ended up at the front, having the rest of the students stare at the back of my head all day is a bit annoying.

If it came down to it, I'd prefer somewhere in the back and in a dark corner, where the teacher would be unlikely to see me and call on me.


----------



## connor91 (Dec 8, 2014)

Thinking about it I don't think I've ever sat in the middle of a class. Always in the corner at the back.


----------



## senzejlol (Dec 8, 2014)

Anywhere, usually I walk into class late so i dont have to sit next to anyone. I dont particularly care for the social contact and talking to classmates


----------



## gnostikos (Nov 24, 2014)

Since I'm paying for this education I want to get the most out of it so I sit front and center where I can see the powerpoint/youtube/website or whatever they want to show. It also helps keep me focused as my mind has a natural inclination towards disorganization.


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

I usually sit in the second row, second seat from the left. I'm close enough to see everything, still kind of close to the door, and usually people sit around me so I can ask questions if I have to. I sat there one day and I always gravitate towards that spot because I'm a creature of habit


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

The Islander said:


> At the back row so there's no one behind observing me


 Lol exactly this.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

its a back thing im afraid


----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)

the back near the door


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

When given the choice, I used to sit at the back, as far away from the teacher as possible. But sometimes, they had seating plan, which forced me to sit right at the front. I hated that as I thought all the attention was on me from the teacher and the other kids.

Though, there was a problem sitting at the back once in English, I couldn't see the writing on the Whiteboard clearly. Of course, I didn't want ask to be moved forward, so when the teacher was writing the spelling we had to learn for the following weak, I was unable to copy them. I had to take the spelling test without revision the words.


----------



## FujiApple (Dec 26, 2014)

Strawbs said:


> I usually sit in the second row, second seat from the left. I'm close enough to see everything, still kind of close to the door, and usually people sit around me so I can ask questions if I have to. I sat there one day and I always gravitate towards that spot because I'm a creature of habit


That's my exact chair in management lecture lately!

Sometimes I forget my glasses, so sitting closer means I can pay attention to the slide...... and lessens the chance I'll nod off.

And I don't like sitting on the end because I'm afraid a late person is going tread on my bag in the dark.


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

Usually the back.The one class where I didn't sit in the back, I sat in the far right of the front row.


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

i always get put in the back row, which is fine with me. i dont like being in the middle :I


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Always sat in the back usually


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

In small classrooms: near the back.
Large lecture halls: near the door, but at a seat where I can see the board.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

I used to sit in the back row as I didnt like to converse with anyone... actually I would sit in the first row+ first seat (however Im a bit more anxious in this seat...) cuz I would like not to use glasses if I go to the back row again


----------



## Faynae (Jan 10, 2015)

In the back right corner


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

I usually try to find a seat in the middle, but I sit wherever there is an open seat. I don't usually have much of a choice in my classes. Sometimes I end up sitting in a different seat every time I go to class.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ladygrey said:


> Does anyone have any techniques or places they love to sit in class to avoid people...things like that?
> 
> I always like to sit close to the door, near the back, and on the side of the room, so basically I have my own corner, dont have to turn around, and there aren't too many people around me if someone tries to talk to me.


Yeah, I don't go to school anymore but I always had to sit on the outer edge and had to be close to the door. The few times I was forced to be in the middle of the classroom I struggled. Where you sit in class can make or break you, well it did for me. Good post, SA problems.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

I like to sit by the door too. I usually prefer the middle on the side by the door. if i'm in the back and I see everyone in front of me realizing the number of people in the room usually freaks me out. I hate when many people are in one room, and while sitting in the middle doesn't change the number of people in the room, it helps me not focus on it as much.


----------



## surfer1890 (Dec 16, 2014)

I usually sit up the front to help me concentrate better.


----------



## oh no (Jan 10, 2015)

Side opposite the door, towards the back. I hate the idea of having many people I can't see behind me, so I try to minimize that.


----------



## thedead (Oct 6, 2014)

usually the 2nd last bench. i find it as not having the distractions of either the ''bad boy'' of the last bench or having to face teachers and loads of talkative students just behind you.


----------



## CJanene (Jan 16, 2015)

I would love to sit in the back of the room close to the door to avoid as much contact as possible. My teachers on the other hand think Im just shy so they sit me in the very front, smack dab in the middle. there are over 75 people sitting behind me. I barely get up or turnaround.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Back, by a window preferably.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

I like to be near the walls.


----------



## WhatTheFudgeCakeSundae (Nov 12, 2014)

Various locations; usually not the middle I guess. But maybe I will start sitting in the middle since I want to start being more social.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Front row to the left and I make sure to scoot my seat a little further so that no poopy head kicks it.


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

I usually sit at the edge so nobody is at one side or close to the door or in the back somewhere yep


----------



## BobDylans115thDream (Jan 18, 2015)

Either at the very back or the very front, the seat at the very end.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

on the sides, preferably near the back


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

as far from everyone as i can like in a train fe! .p.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Near the front, usually. I feel like there's less of a chance bullies would sit next to me if I'm as close to the teacher's eye range as possible.


----------



## star14 (Jan 19, 2015)

I sit in the back right hand corner close to the door and pray that no one sits by me or tries to talk to me


----------



## Andras96 (Mar 28, 2014)

It's funny when instructors assume that people who sit in the back are "D" students, when last semester I got A's in both of my classes.


Instructor: People that sit in the back are usually "D" students that don't take the class seriously.

Me: ...or maybe, just maybe, I sit in the back because I have anxiety, dipsh*t.


----------



## sarahferreira (Jan 18, 2015)

i always closest to the door on the side. I try to sit around the front/middle because all the popular people sit at the back haha


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

I always had the habit of sitting facing the door so I could space out and watch people in the hall. I'd sit at the front just so it look like I was paying atteion


----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

usually all the way in the back


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

So one of my resolutions this semester was to sit in the first two rows of every class and I'm doing pretty well so far.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Within the first 3 rows. I actually don't mind participating/raising my hand/being called on. The only time I have a problem with seating is when the desks are in groups for group discussions. Freakin' nightmare.


----------



## Gohmer (Aug 28, 2013)

I sit in the back right corner of every one of my classes. In only 1 of my classes does somebody sit next to me but that's because it's at capacity, otherwise I have a whole row of seats to myself. 
Obviously avoid the middle of the classroom. Its a bit of a gamble between classes because sometimes everybody wants to sit up front other times everybody wants to sit in the back. Just be the last to show up and see where the majority gravitate to and then avoid that spot like the plague.


----------



## skiing18 (Feb 2, 2015)

Mostly in the middle because then I feel I can blend in and won't get picked on if I'm in front or at the back.


----------



## FWMY (Feb 1, 2015)

Next to pretty girls


----------



## blackshadow99 (Feb 4, 2015)

Back right corner. I like sitting here, it feels safer for me.
when I sit in the rows ahead I think people behind me are laughing or talking about me which distracts me from my lessons as im too paranoid and preoccupied thinking of the people sitting behind me


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

I sit in the front of the classroom.


----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

always in the back or near the door


----------



## troublednerd (Feb 17, 2015)

I love sitting in the back or on the edge by the walls. It makes me feel like there's less people looking at me for some reason, and my anxiety levels lower so I feel much more comfortable than if I was sitting in the front.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

Wherever the teacher makes me.


----------



## Furio (Jul 5, 2013)

In the back row as "close" to the door as possible. ​


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I usually sit (hide) in one of the back corners.


----------



## animallover101 (Dec 10, 2014)

In the back, in some corner ...... because I'm so cool like that


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

I always sit in the front row seat closest to the door. I like that seat the best so I can see the entire class and because I use the bathroom a lot.


----------



## Zizi (Jul 12, 2013)

I sit on the second row close to the door second front seat, if the classroom is too small I'll try to at least find a seat near the front that's not in the middle of the classroom and where there aren't that many students. 
Being in front is better because I have more visibility, can concentrate and the professors hear me better, I don't have to raise my voice too much. Also professors like students that sit near and pay attention that way they would treat me nicely, remember me and find me intelligent. 

It really helps with your self esteem when a professor would remember you and say to another professor how a great student you were, even when you weren't that great.


----------



## Safe (Apr 8, 2013)

Back row on whichever side the window so I can look e d g y


----------



## kinoan (Feb 25, 2015)

I almost always sit on the very edge, mostly so that when I leave class I don't hit people on the way out. Usually on the 2nd or 3rd row so I can see the board and pay attention to class.


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

In classes at the back but if I'm in a lecture I'm most likely to be in the middle/side


----------

